# What to spend those leaf tickets on...



## BluebearL (Oct 25, 2019)

Hello everyone! I have just have 180 leaf tickets (I'm fairly new to the game) I am on level 20, have Julia's palace cookie set and my campsite is ok. I'm not sure if I should save for terrain (I only have the defaults so far) or spend it on fortune cookies (because I love those sets ) What do you guys tend to do with your leaf tickets and what would you consider a better choice? 

Also which of the current fortune cookies are your favourites?

Feel free to share pictures of your campsites, I would love to see them!


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 25, 2019)

I would rather spend it on fortune cookies as I don't care about terrain's but other people would save it for other things too.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 26, 2019)

its up to you but i mostly spend it on like special items.  like now i used it on the marshal costume and bat friends


----------



## lexy_ (Oct 27, 2019)

I heard that we will have a cross event between New Horizon and pocket camp, so I am keeping my leaf ticket for this event. I hope I can transfer some new items from this event in pocket camp to new horizon.


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 28, 2019)

Oof I now have almost 350 and still don’t know what I want to do. I enjoy buying cookies more but I would like a decent looking terrain so idk. I am not buying a switch unfortunately so that aspect isn’t a huge concern for me personally but if I do decide cookies, I don’t even know which one I would buy! I love the maple and phoebe one. I am the most indecisive person you’ll ever meet lol


----------



## gbrrrl (Oct 28, 2019)

i?d say primarily it?s best to get your essentials out of the way first (new crafting slots, etc), then personally I like customizing my terrain. *shrugs*

beyond that maybe saving for future reissued items. many times the themed fortune cookies will be rewarded to you for completing special goals, or even available for bells on occasion! 

let?s just say I learned the hard way by spending my leaf tickets on THREEEE duplicate Sanrio items... still a lil salty


----------



## WynterFrost (Oct 28, 2019)

The terrains will always be there so if there's a cookie you really like I would go for that, you just have to be prepared if you dont get an item you like/duplicate item


----------



## Romaki (Nov 1, 2019)

I think buying fortune cookies is a terrible choice unless you _really_ want something from it, you'll end up paying double the price you'd spend on regular leaf ticket items. Pocket Camp has so many events that you really don't have to buy random cookies to get fancy items. The game gives you enough fortune cookies for bells anyway. Personally I'm not into terrain, but if you got your eye on something you should just save up for a nice camp site. 

With level 20 you still have so many leaf tickets ahead of you. With level 100, you'll have earned 800 additional leaf tickets. It gets harder to earn them once you're aiming towards 200 and run out of low level villagers, but you can definitely waste your first 1000 leaf tickets imo. I probably bought like 50 fortune cookies to get wings (now I have two thanks to bell cookies lol) and last month I saved up 800 leaf tickets afterwards hoping for new fancy item (which I spent today on the new clothes!). So I think you definitely don't have to save up in the beginning, just buy all the crafting spots and then just buy whatever you want to have. Personally I'd always keep about 200 leaf tickets saved up in case ACPC releases that one item you'd always want to have.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm in a similar position, I have 950 LTs but knowing that Christmas is fast approaching I would rather wait and see what else there could be. So far, I've not been a lover for the cookies that they have on right now, but if I had to choose then it would be Maple's autumn cookie. There are a few items I would like from that collection, but it would feel such a waste to buy the cookies with the chances of receiving duplicates on items that I don't really want/not bothered by. The fairy wings, jar and tree stump hideout are what I most really want but I'm not taking any chances. 

Fingers crossed for Christmas cookies!


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 2, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> I'm in a similar position, I have 950 LTs but knowing that Christmas is fast approaching I would rather wait and see what else there could be. So far, I've not been a lover for the cookies that they have on right now, but if I had to choose then it would be Maple's autumn cookie. There are a few items I would like from that collection, but it would feel such a waste to buy the cookies with the chances of receiving duplicates on items that I don't really want/not bothered by. The fairy wings, jar and tree stump hideout are what I most really want but I'm not taking any chances.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Christmas cookies!



Yeah it’s a tough call lol! The new event is certainly making saving for Christmas harder but I think I’ll save as well


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> I'm in a similar position, I have 950 LTs but knowing that Christmas is fast approaching I would rather wait and see what else there could be. So far, I've not been a lover for the cookies that they have on right now, but if I had to choose then it would be Maple's autumn cookie. There are a few items I would like from that collection, but it would feel such a waste to buy the cookies with the chances of receiving duplicates on items that I don't really want/not bothered by. The fairy wings, jar and tree stump hideout are what I most really want but I'm not taking any chances.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Christmas cookies!



I'm probably going to be kicking myself when Christmas rolls around, but I'm too utterly in love with the Cinderella cookie/clothing collection to save.


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 5, 2019)

Fortune cookies are mostly the only thing I really bother spending leaf tickets on. The only thing I pay for with leaf tickets is that I'll sometimes do instant clears of treasure maps if they're the ones that have villagers in them, since you get a lot of treats to give villagers from doing that and you can level up pretty quickly and make the leaf tickets back anyways.


----------

